# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Si te binden Ateistet qe egziston Zoti ?

## Lumi_ftp

Pra deshiroj mendimin e se cilit nga ju qe si te bindet nje Ateist qe egziston Zoti ?

----------


## Prudence

e pse duhet ti bindesh?!

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> e pse duhet ti bindesh?!


Eshte fare e thesht, nese e din diqka qe me te vertet egziston, ather pse mos ti tregosh edhe dikujt tjeter, qe nuk e ka iden se si jeton ne ket bot.

----------


## Norça.li

*

Eshte njesoj sikurse e kunderta: Si mund ta binde ateisti besimtarin per mosekszistencen e Zotit.

Ekziston nje zgjidhje popullore:
"_N'daç me e mbytë hasmin, mbyte me punë_ (vepër)"

*

----------


## qeveriablu

> Eshte fare e* thesht*, nese e din diqka qe me te vertet egziston, ather pse mos ti tregosh edhe dikujt tjeter, qe nuk e ka iden se si jeton ne ket bot.


Ti duhesh te jesh personi i vetem ne bote qe je i bindur plotesisht qe egziston zoti,cilet argumente na ofron ?
As thenia "egziston zoti",as pretendimi i kundert nuk munde te vertetohen.... Besohet zoteri,asgje me shume !

P.s: Meso me pare te shkruash THJESHT ,e jo thesht.Mandej pretendo per me shume !

----------


## referi_1

Kerkudh nuk te krrkon per te bind dike sepse besimi eshte gje qe besohet ne ate qe ti nuk e sheh direkt,dhe njerezit gjithmon do kene dy grupe,njeri qe beson dhe tjetri qe nuk beson.
Kurse besimi eshte dicka e lindur qe do te thite se efhe ateistet besojne por vetem kur jane ne nji hall te madh.

----------


## ane

Perhere me kam qene kurioze se pse njerezit jane kaq "zemergjere" ne lidhje me besimin ,duan me cdo kusht ta "ndajne" besimin  e tyre me te tjeret por jane aq egoist  ne gjerat e tjera!

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Ti duhesh te jesh personi i vetem ne bote qe je i bindur plotesisht qe egziston zoti,cilet argumente na ofron ?
> As thenia "egziston zoti",as pretendimi i kundert nuk munde te vertetohen.... Besohet zoteri,asgje me shume !
> 
> P.s: Meso me pare te shkruash THJESHT ,e jo thesht.Mandej pretendo per me shume !


Qeveriablu, besoj qe e kupton qe ket gabim sintaksor e kam bere prej tastiere dhe aq besoj je ne gjendje me dit , si do qe te jet te falenderoj per keshill.

----------


## EuroStar1

Thirrja e te tjereve ne besim behet vetem per nje motiv .... per te bindur ndergjegjen tende se ke gjetur te verteten dhe qe vetem disa njerez te zgjedhur e gjejne ate. Filloni ndani cdo qindarke qe keni ne shtepi dhe banka me hallexhit dhe eja flasim pastaj per lumturine qe perendia ju ka ofruar o njerez te paqes

----------


## VOLSIV

> Thirrja e te tjereve ne besim behet vetem per nje motiv .... per te bindur ndergjegjen tende se ke gjetur te verteten dhe qe vetem disa njerez te zgjedhur e gjejne ate. Filloni ndani cdo qindarke qe keni ne shtepi dhe banka me hallexhit dhe eja flasim pastaj per lumturine qe perendia ju ka ofruar o njerez te paqes


Pamvaresisht se shenjtoret si Shen Francesku i Asizit dhe shume te tjere si ai ben dicka te tille ti perseri nuk po e merr ne konsiderate. Per boten ata thjeshte ngelen jonormal dhe vetem nje pjese shume e vogel reflektojne.

----------


## Ensar-8

2:164. Është fakt se në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, të anijes që lundron në det që u sjell dobi njerëzve, në atë shi që e lëshon All-llahu prej së larti e me të ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj dhe përhap në të nga çdo lloj gjallese, në qarkullimin e erërave dhe reve të nënshtruara mes qiellit e tokës, (në të gjitha këto), për një popull që mendon ka argumente.

3:190. Në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndryshimin e natës dhe të ditës, ka argumente të qarta për ata që kanë arsye dhe intelekt.

12:105. Sa e sa argumente ka në qiej e në tokë, të cilat i shohin, por ata nuk i vështrojnë fare. 

16:65. All-llahu lëshoi prej qiellit ujë (shi) dhe me të ngjalli tokën pas vdekjes së saj. Në këtë është një argument i fortë për ata që më vëmendje dëgjojnë (e kuptojnë).

25:62. Ai është që bëri natën, e ditën zëvendësuese të njëra-tjetrës dhe për atë që dëshiron të mendojë apo të falënderojë, argument.

30:21-23. Dhe nga faktet (e madhërisë së) e Tij është që për të mirën tuaj, Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe në mes jush krijoi dashuri dhe mëshirë. Në këtë ka argumente për njerëzit që mendojnë. Nga argumentet e Tij është krijim i qiejve e i tokës, ndryshimi i gjuhëve tuaja dhe i ngjyrave tuaja. Edhe në këtë ka argumente për njerëz. Nga argumentet e Tij është edhe gjumi juaj natën dhe ditën, edhe përpjekja juaj për të fituar nga të mirat e Tij. Në këtë ka argumente për popullin që dëgjon.

42:29. Nga argumentet e Tij është krijimi i qiejve dhe i tokës dhe shpërndarja e gjallesave në të dyjat dhe Ai me fuqinë e Tij mund t'i bashkojë kur do që të dëshirojë.

45:3-5. Edhe në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, në atë furnizim që All-llahu e lëshon prej qiellit dhe me të, pasi të ketë vdekur e ngjall tokën; edhe në qarkullimin e erërave për një popull që logjikon ka argumente.

51:20-21. Edhe në tokë ka argumente për ata të bindurit. Po edhe në veten tuaj. A nuk jeni duke e parë? 

7:54. Vërtet, Zoti juaj, All-llahu, është Ai që krijoi qiejt dhe tokën brenda gjashtë ditësh, pastaj qëndroi mbi Arshin, Ai e mbulon ditën me natën, që me të shpejtë e kërkon atë (mbulimin e dritës së ditës), edhe dielli, edhe hëna e edhe yjet i janë nënshtruar sundimit të Tij. Ja, vetëm Atij i takon krijimi dhe sundimi. I madhëruar është All-llahu, Zoti i botëve.

10:100. Nuk është e mundur për asnjë njeri të besojë (ndryshe), pos me ndihmën e All-llahut. E dënimin u jep atyre që nuk mendojnë.

Thote Allahu per besimtaret:

32:15. Argumentet Tona i besojnë në të vërtetë ata që kur këshillohen me to, bien në fytyra (bëjnë sexhde), që madhërojnë Zotin e tyre në shenjë falënderimi dhe nuk bëjnë kryelartësi.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pamvaresisht se shenjtoret si Shen Francesku i Asizit dhe shume te tjere si ai ben dicka te tille ti perseri nuk po e merr ne konsiderate. Per boten ata thjeshte ngelen jonormal dhe vetem nje pjese shume e vogel reflektojne.


Volsiv , te jesh i bindur qe feja qe ofron ti ( Kristjanizmi ) nuk do jet kurre zgjedhja ime... dhe kjo per shume arsye !

----------


## VOLSIV

> Volsiv , te jesh i bindur qe feja qe ofron ti ( Kristjanizmi ) nuk do jet kurre zgjedhja ime... dhe kjo per shume arsye !


No problem per mua. Be ate qe te ben te lumtur Eurostar. Respekte.

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> 2:164. Është fakt se në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, të anijes që lundron në det që u sjell dobi njerëzve, në atë shi që e lëshon All-llahu prej së larti e me të ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj dhe përhap në të nga çdo lloj gjallese, në qarkullimin e erërave dhe reve të nënshtruara mes qiellit e tokës, (në të gjitha këto), për një popull që mendon ka argumente.
> 
> 3:190. Në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndryshimin e natës dhe të ditës, ka argumente të qarta për ata që kanë arsye dhe intelekt.
> 
> 12:105. Sa e sa argumente ka në qiej e në tokë, të cilat i shohin, por ata nuk i vështrojnë fare. 
> 
> 16:65. All-llahu lëshoi prej qiellit ujë (shi) dhe me të ngjalli tokën pas vdekjes së saj. Në këtë është një argument i fortë për ata që më vëmendje dëgjojnë (e kuptojnë).
> 
> 25:62. Ai është që bëri natën, e ditën zëvendësuese të njëra-tjetrës dhe për atë që dëshiron të mendojë apo të falënderojë, argument.
> ...


Allahu te shperbleft, o vella per keto ajete Kuranore qe i sjelle ne ket tem. Un me teper kam pas deshir te dij ndokush prej seciles fe qe ka pas raste te rri me ne ateist dhe ta bind se egziston Zoti, por siqduket i iken kesaj teme shum???

----------


## Blinaa

> Perhere me kam qene kurioze se pse njerezit jane kaq "zemergjere" ne lidhje me besimin ,duan me cdo kusht ta "ndajne" besimin  e tyre me te tjeret por jane aq egoist  ne gjerat e tjera!



Pershendetje e nderuar.Desha te nderhyj pak per te shuar kureshtjen tende ne lidhje me kete.

Ebu Hurejre dhe Ebu Seid el-Hudri, radijallahu anhum, deklarojnë që Pejgamberi i Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve se-lem, të ketë thënë: “Nuk ka asnjë grup njerëzish që e përmend Allahun (e kryen dhikrin) e që melekët të mos e mbrojnë me krahët e tyre, të mos i mbulojë mëshira dhe që mbi ta të mos lëshohet paqja dhe qetësia, e që Allahu të mos i përmendë në mesin e atyre që janë pranë Tij”.
Muaviu transmeton se Pejgamberi i Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, kishte hasur një grup sahabësh (në hallkë) dhe i kishte pyetur: “Përse jeni ulur kështu?” Ata deklaruan: “Jemi ulur për ta kujtuar dhe përmendur Allahun dhe për ta falënderuar e madhëruar Atë”. Pejgamberi u tha: “Më ka ardhur Xhibrili dhe më ka lajmëruar se Allahu ju ka lavdëruar te melaqet”.

Kjo tregon se jo qe jane shume bujare per te ndare besimin me te tjeret,por thjeshte po kryejne nje detyre qe ju eshte dhene si besimtare..e bejne per veten e tyre jo per te tjeret,,perseri mund ti quash egoist edhe ne kete aspekt.Thjeshte e bejne per te kryer detyren e tyre me dashuri,ndere,e respekt !
Shpesoj te kem ndihmuar pak ne shuarjen e kureshtjes tende me aq sa kam forcat e mia,je e pershendetur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Pershendetje e nderuar.Desha te nderhyj pak per te shuar kureshtjen tende ne lidhje me kete.
> 
> Ebu Hurejre dhe Ebu Seid el-Hudri, radijallahu anhum, deklarojnë që Pejgamberi i Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve se-lem, të ketë thënë: “Nuk ka asnjë grup njerëzish që e përmend Allahun (e kryen dhikrin) e që melekët të mos e mbrojnë me krahët e tyre, të mos i mbulojë mëshira dhe që mbi ta të mos lëshohet paqja dhe qetësia, e që Allahu të mos i përmendë në mesin e atyre që janë pranë Tij”.
> Muaviu transmeton se Pejgamberi i Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, kishte hasur një grup sahabësh (në hallkë) dhe i kishte pyetur: “Përse jeni ulur kështu?” Ata deklaruan: “Jemi ulur për ta kujtuar dhe përmendur Allahun dhe për ta falënderuar e madhëruar Atë”. Pejgamberi u tha: “Më ka ardhur Xhibrili dhe më ka lajmëruar se Allahu ju ka lavdëruar te melaqet”.
> 
> Kjo tregon se jo qe jane shume bujare per te ndare besimin me te tjeret,por thjeshte po kryejne nje detyre qe ju eshte dhene si besimtare..e bejne per veten e tyre jo per te tjeret,,perseri mund ti quash egoist edhe ne kete aspekt.Thjeshte e bejne per te kryer detyren e tyre me dashuri,ndere,e respekt !
> Shpesoj te kem ndihmuar pak ne shuarjen e kureshtjes tende me aq sa kam forcat e mia,je e pershendetur


Prap Blina e ke veshtir ta bindesh kete "ANE" (anti islamisten) por si do qe te jet , ju ke pergigj ne menyr profesionale edhe pse e di qe prap se prap do te kundershton.

----------


## Linë

Te arrihet nje bindje ne Zotin nga nje ateist kerkohen edhe shkaqe, sot nuk mund te besh nje dialog me te tille, jane ata qe fillojne me mendjemadhesinë, pastaj ikin nga debati - shkaku i frikes, e vetmja gje qe mbajn parim strikt eshte "te mos humbin orientimin e tyre", pavasishtë fjaleve. 

Ajo cfare e shoh racionale këso raste une, eshte argumentimi me Krijimin qofte te njeriut ose nje krijese tjeter perkitazi me gjerat reale qe ai/ajo i sheh, ndien afersisht. E vetmja gje me e mundshme eshte kjo! 

Ndoshta eshte lexuar nje storie rreth nje ateisti porse do e paraqes sa per ilustrim te temes.

"Nje djal i ri,i cili shkoi per studime jasht vendit per nje kohe mjaft te gjate. Pasi kthehet nga studimet, ai kerkon nga prinderit e tij qe ti gjejn atij nje dijetar religjioz ose ekspert, i cili do t’mund t’ju pergjigjej 3 pyetjeve te tij. Me ne fund, prinderit e tij gjeten nje dijetar musliman.

Ja dialogu mes tyre pastaj:

Ateisti: Kush jeni ju? A mund t’ju pergjigjeni pyetjeve te mia?

Dijetari: Une jam njeri nga roberit e Zotit dhe me ndihmen e Tij, do te jem ne gjendje t’u pergjigjem pyetjeve tua.

Ateisti: Jeni i sigurt? Shume profesore dhe ekspert nuk kane qene ne gjendje t’u pergjigjen pyetjeve te mia.

Dijetari: Do te provoj me te miren.

Ateisti i thotë: Kam 3 pyetje, pyetja 1, a ekziston Zoti? Nese po, ç’forme ka? Pyetja 2, cka eshte Fati? Dhe pyetja 3, nese djalli eshte krijuar nga zjarri,pse ne fund ai hudhet ne ferr gjersa ferri eshte krijuar nga zjarri gjithashtu. Kjo padyshim se nuk do ta lendoj ate aspak, perderisa djalli&ferri (xhehnemi) jane te krijuara nga zjarri.

_Papritmas, dijetari qelloi te riun ne fytyre_. I riu (ndjeu dhembjen): Perse zemrohesh ne mua?

Dijetari: Nuk jam i zemruar. Goditja ime eshte pergjigjja e pyetjeve tua.

Ateisti: Une me te vertet nuk po kuptoj.

Dijetari: Si ndjehesh tani pasi te godita (qellova)?

Ateisti: Natyrisht se ndjeva dhembje.

Dijetari: Pra, a beson se dhembja ekziston?

Ateisti: Po.

Dijetari: Me trego formen e dhembjes!

Ateisti: Nuk mundem.

Diejtari: Kjo eshte pergjigjja ime e pare. Te gjithe ne e ndjejme ekzistencen e Zotit mirepo pa qene ne gjendje per te pare formen (dukjen) e tij… A ke enderruar mbreme qe une do te godas?

Ateisti: Jo.

Dijetari: A ke menduar ndonjehere qe do te marresh nje goditje sot nga une?

Ateisti: Jo.

Dijetari: Ky eshte fati pergjigjja ime e dyte…doren time me te cilen te godita ty,nga qka eshte krijuar?

Ateisti: Eshte e krijuar nga mishi.

Diejtari: Ç’fare per fytyren tende,nga qka eshte krijuar ajo?

Ateisti: Mishi

Dijetari: Si ndjehesh pas goditjes?

Ateisti: Me dhembje.

Dijetari: kjo eshte e tera. Kjo eshte pergjigjja ime e trete, edhe pse shejtani dhe ferri(xhehnemi) jane krijuar nga zjarri, nese Zoti don, edhe ferri do te behet nje vend me dhimbje per shejtanin."

Le te mar per model dhe cdo njeri i thjeshte!

----------


## Norça.li

> Te arrihet nje bindje ne Zotin nga nje ateist kerkohen edhe shkaqe, sot nuk mund te besh nje dialog me te tille, jane ata qe fillojne me mendjemadhesinë, pastaj ikin nga debati - shkaku i frikes, e vetmja gje qe mbajn parim strikt eshte "te mos humbin orientimin e tyre", pavasishtë fjaleve. 
> 
> !


Orientimin? Cilin orientim e humbasin ateistat?
Eshte fjala pikerisht per orientimin dhe çorientimin.
Te jesh ateist faktikisht domethene te jesh njeri i çorientuar, njeri qe ka humbur udhen, busollen apo, ne gjuhen moderne, njerez pa navigacaion, sistem navigues.


Kete mund ta vertetoje sejcili nga vet shkrimet e tyre. Nese nuk bien ndesh ne nje fjali te vetme, shkrim te vetem, atehere eshte e sigurte se ne shkrimin e radhes e bejne kete.


Po me dhimbset koha per t'u marre me ta... perndryshe ua kisha numeruar nje nga nje te gjithat. Por edhe po t'ua kishe numeruar, cfare atehere? A do t'i ndihmonte kjo ceshtjes?
Me shume JO se PO.
Prandaj, le te jetojne ne injorancen, tok me mendjemadhesine e tyre...deri sa te kenaqen fare  :ngerdheshje: 

*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Eshte fare e thesht, nese e din diqka qe me te vertet egziston, ather pse mos ti tregosh edhe dikujt tjeter, qe nuk e ka iden se si jeton ne ket bot.


Akoma më e thjeshtë: nqs e di që diçka nuk ekziston fare dhe është gojëdhënë, atëherë pse mos ti tregosh edhe dikujt tjetër, që nuk e ka idenë sa me symbyllur jeton në këtë botë?

----------


## EuroStar1

> Orientimin? Cilin orientim e humbasin ateistat?
> Eshte fjala pikerisht per orientimin dhe çorientimin.
> Te jesh ateist faktikisht domethene te jesh njeri i çorientuar, njeri qe ka humbur udhen, busollen apo, ne gjuhen moderne, njerez pa navigacaion, sistem navigues.



Ke shume njerez " ateiste " qe nuk jane mar asnjehere me fe ose me libra fetare per te njohur Zotin qe fet ofrojne... A mund te quhen te çorjentuar keta njerez ? Gjithashtu ka shume njerez qe kan lexuar per fene dhe kan asistuar ne ligjerata deri edhe ne disa vjet kan qendruar duke degjuar , lexuar dhe duke u ber pjese e fes dhe ne fund jan dorhequr per shume arsye ( ketu perfshihem edhe une )




> Kete mund ta vertetoje sejcili nga vet shkrimet e tyre. Nese nuk bien ndesh ne nje fjali te vetme, shkrim te vetem, atehere eshte e sigurte se ne shkrimin e radhes e bejne kete.


Te flasesh per dicka qe nuk e sheh dhe nuk e prek cdo gje eshte e pranueshme. Eh sa here ju kemi falur ne juve, sikur 1 te 1000-ten te na falni ju 



> Po me dhimbset koha per t'u marre me ta... perndryshe ua kisha numeruar nje nga nje te gjithat. Por edhe po t'ua kishe numeruar, cfare atehere? A do t'i ndihmonte kjo ceshtjes?
> Me shume JO se PO.
> Prandaj, le te jetojne ne injorancen, tok me mendjemadhesine e tyre...deri sa te kenaqen fare 
> 
> *


Ti bej detyren tende si besimtar dhe si i urdheruar qe je per ta ber nje gje te tille dhe mos na bej si gangsterr

Ja psh: Cila gje ta ben besimin ne Zot te palekundur ? Mos thuaj kjo gje pa e faktuar se nuk ka vlera

----------

